# Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Windows 10



## MichiWolf (11. Januar 2018)

*Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Windows 10*

Hallo,
Ich hatte sonst immer eine Lan-Verbindung übers Stromnetz, lief einwandfrei. Nun bin ich umgezogen und beziehe das Internet per W-Lan und W-Lan-Stick (von CSL, 300 Mbit/s, N Standard, 2,4 GHz). Nun tritt folgendes Problem auf: Windows Netzwerkdiagnose: Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Auf das Netzwerk kann zugegriffen werden, es konnte jedoch kein Netzwerkdatenverkehr vom Internet empfangen werden.
Was komisch ist: Ab und zu funktioniert es dann doch mit sehr sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit. 
Wenn ich den Router aussmache und 10 Sekunden warte, wie von Windows empfohlen, funktioniert es wieder, aber nach kurzer Zeit (z.B. 3 Stunden) tritt das Problem wieder auf.
Ein zweiter Punkt der Netzwerkdiagnose ist: Das Standardgateway ist nicht verfügbar. Bei diesem steht dort dann immer: behoben. 

Der Router steht durch eine Wand im anderen Raum. Ich kann dort aber nicht immer rein, besonders abends, da ich in einer WG wohne. Zudem nervt es auch immer, den Router auszuschalten, um für ein paar Stunden surfen zu können.

Wie kann ich systematisch den Fehler finden, um das Problem zu beheben? Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Michi

P.S: Am z.B. Handy tritt das Problem nicht auf, ebenso Laptop der Mitbeohner.


----------



## airXgamer (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Windows 10*

Windows 10 hat doch eine neue Sonderfunktion eingebaut - Treiber kaputt nach jedem Update.
Ich würde erst mal die LAN / WIFI Treiber von Grund auf neu installieren, eventuell ist das Problem damit weg.

Weil wir ein Gaming Forum sind und es hier immer alle interressiert: Was für ein Router? Was für ein PC/ Board?, Wifi Stick hattest du ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## MichiWolf (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Windows 10*

System:
Prozessor: Intel i5 7600
GraKA: Gigabyte Geforce Gtx 1050 Ti 4GB
Mainboard: Gigabayte GA-Z270P-D3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM

Router: CBN Model CH7466CE

Die Treiber habe ich neu installiert, aber nach wie vor dasselbe Problem.

Weitere Lösungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## airXgamer (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Konnektivitätsprobleme mit Breitbandmodem - Windows 10*

Der Router müsste 5Ghz können, dein WIFI Stick leider nicht. Wäre mMn mal ein Versuch Wert einen 5Ghz Empfänger zu besorgen, eventuell ist einfach das 2,4Ghz überlastet.


----------

